# Exciting Day in the Wood Shop



## Martin W (Dec 11, 2020)

Our new 5x10 CNC router arrived this week. Omnitech Selexx Pal Fixed table moving gantry with offloading and cleaning device. It has a 10hp router head variable speeds from 1000-24,000 RPM and 8 position automatic tool changer. 1 -2 hp multiple spindle vertical boring head. Fanuc Oi-MF PC front end controller.
This is very exciting for us. We build architectural millwork and hope this will be a great addition to the shop! Over the last couple months we have been putting the infistructure in to make this work. New 200 amp 208 volt 3 phase service, All new conduit and wiring in the shop. Full week of training next week before it goes into service
Cheers
Martin W


----------



## Boswell (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow


----------



## macardoso (Dec 11, 2020)

That is a beast! Can you share some pictures of the work you do?


----------



## rwm (Dec 11, 2020)

I betting that would cut aluminum?! 
R


----------



## Martin W (Dec 11, 2020)

rwm said:


> I betting that would cut aluminum?!
> R


Yes it will cut aluminum. We do have some call for aluminum or brass. Usually laminated to a substrate. Most of our work is  plastic laminated plywood, MDF or particle core. . 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Martin W (Dec 11, 2020)

macardoso said:


> That is a beast! Can you share some pictures of the work you do?


Thanks, it weighs just under 10,000 pounds. I rarely take pictures of our work but I will post a couple. I found on my phone. First one is of 5 quarter sawn curved white oak doors complete with curved casings and mouldings all out of quartered white oak for a hotel. The doors don’t have a topcoat ,only stain and sealer in the pictureThe second is football change room in a local high school.
We have a handful of general contractors that we bid to. It is just my Son , my wife and me. My daughter used to work with us but she decided on a career as a paramedic instead
	

		
			
		

		
	





Cheers
Martin


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 13, 2020)

Very cool Martin.   
My good friend has a Shop Sabre of about the same size.  
I am a member of a woodworking club in the area and one of our members is very good friends with the owner of --->Doors of Distinction<--- and we toured his job. Very cool work he was doing in there. VERY expensive.


----------

